# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Chronic pain?

## Member11

Does anyone else deal with chronic pain too? How do you deal with it?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Hi Jerry. I see this post is from June, but I just joined today and I can relate. I have chronic pain, due to many issues. The first thing I had to do was accept that I have it. The second thing was to accept that I will have good days, and then not so good days, and sometimes I might have both. 

Then comes all the medications to try, some help, some do not. Some make you worse, some make you sick, etc... 

What I have found to be  the best approach to my chronic pain is, trying to keep my anxiety under control, eat healthier, do what I can to make my sleep at night more comfortable. Sleeping better and more comfy is a very big plus. Making sure my vitamin levels are okay has helped me. I was low in a few. 
Heating pad helps, but the one with the moisture pad is better than dry heat. And unfortunately, sometimes you have to bite the bullet and take some medicine when needed, or have surgery or procedures done. 

I am sorry you have chronic pain. I hope it gets better for you.

----------


## Member11

> Hi Jerry. I see this post is from June, but I just joined today and I can relate. I have chronic pain, due to many issues. The first thing I had to do was accept that I have it. The second thing was to accept that I will have good days, and then not so good days, and sometimes I might have both. 
> 
> Then comes all the medications to try, some help, some do not. Some make you worse, some make you sick, etc... 
> 
> What I have found to be  the best approach to my chronic pain is, trying to keep my anxiety under control, eat healthier, do what I can to make my sleep at night more comfortable. Sleeping better and more comfy is a very big plus. Making sure my vitamin levels are okay has helped me. I was low in a few. 
> Heating pad helps, but the one with the moisture pad is better than dry heat. And unfortunately, sometimes you have to bite the bullet and take some medicine when needed, or have surgery or procedures done. 
> 
> I am sorry you have chronic pain. I hope it gets better for you.



I'm sorry to hear about your pain  :Hug:  I'm glad you have found ways to cope, keeping an eye on vitamin levels is a good idea, ones like B12 can help improve your mood. Dealing with the good and bad days and having people ask silly questions or just question it generally has been the hardest to deal with for me, one was "you don't look like you're in much pain...?", yes maybe I don't, but the scream in my head is deafening  ::  Unfortunately, I have to be on strong pain meds 24/7, don't like the stuff, but have no choice. I've already had a few procedures done, I'm about to have surgery soon, but it isn't to fix it, it is to try to find the cause of the pain as my doctors have no clue on the cause. I hope it gets better for you too  :Hug:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Good luck on your exploratory surgery. I understand what you mean about someone saying "you do not look like you are in much pain."  For  people like ourselves that have lived with chronic pain for so long, even though we can come across like we are okay, that doesn't mean it isn't there. We learn how to be a good actress/actor, cause we have no choice. You are not alone.

----------

